# Anyoe have any ideas of fun things to do when riding?



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Me and my sister have been riding together lately and i was wondering if anyone had any fun things they like to do while riding that we could try!!! We cant jump so it cant be anything to do with that!!!


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

What _isn't_ fun in the saddle! lol
You can look into different disciplines online and watch videos/read articles to teach your horses different skills and maneuvers from different disciplines.
If you have cones, poles, barrels or anything really, you can set up obstacle courses that your horses will have to use different skills to get through.
You can go on trail rides (if trails are available) and even train out on the trail using trees and such.
You can try to master riding "side saddle" (it's harder than it looks!) or even while standing on your horse's back, if you feel daring.
Since you have two people you can practice synchronized riding, try to keep your horses totally even with each other and create patterns to go through together, utilizing all of the gaits.

Just a few ideas off the top of my head. Best of luck to you!


----------



## Romantic Lyric (Dec 31, 2009)

Ride a buck is always fun. Put a dollar bill between your thigh and the horse while bareback and see who loses theirs first. Winner keeps money. If both of you can do all gaits, or all gaits that you'd be comfortable with, without losing the money then move it down to your calf, then heel, etc. Obviously this only works with decently broke horses, but as well as being fun, it improves your balance too!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kano32 (May 16, 2010)

^ that's a really good idea!!!!!!!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

thanx guys they are great ideas!!!!!! i think i will try your idea romantic llyric because i wreckon i will end up really rich at the end of it hahhahahahahahaha only problem is my sister has to agree with the ideas!!!!!


----------



## Kano32 (May 16, 2010)

good luck. i think i might try the idea too...


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Red light/green light is fun if you have a few more riders with you. 

Also, lose the race is very fun. The only rules are, you have to canter from point A to point B, and get there last to win. If you break gait, you lose.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

rocky pony said:


> What _isn't_ fun in the saddle! lol
> You can look into different disciplines online and watch videos/read articles to teach your horses different skills and maneuvers from different disciplines.
> If you have cones, poles, barrels or anything really, you can set up obstacle courses that your horses will have to use different skills to get through.
> You can go on trail rides (if trails are available) and even train out on the trail using trees and such.
> ...


 i really want to try this me and my friend ride bareback all the time!


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Wow, everything sounds fun. I just rode bareback for the first time in years today! And that was so... much fun definitely needs balance! If you have a few more riders you can set up a treasure hunt type of thing. Someone makes up little riddles and hides them in places. Each riddle takes you to the next one and eventually leads to the treasure and you can do it all on horseback. Or so one of you isn't out because you know where it is. Have one of your parents or somebody make it up and hide the riddles for you.


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

Follow the leader on Horseback is really fun.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

Sophie19 said:


> Follow the leader on Horseback is really fun.


 that does sound fun!


----------



## Kano32 (May 16, 2010)

you could play tag i you have a group of riders. a couple have cloths hanging out somewhere and the others chase them... have fun


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

Kano32 said:


> you could play tag i you have a group of riders. a couple have cloths hanging out somewhere and the others chase them... have fun


 haha that sounds fun too! im getting all kinds of cool ideas from this topic lol


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

yeah these are great ideas i think i am going to try all of them!!!!


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

Caitlinpalomino said:


> yeah these are great ideas i think i am going to try all of them!!!!


 me 2 lol!!!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Kick ball is fun...two people or even one run towards a big rubber ball and your horse moves it with their legs.You walk them into it.You can set up goals and keep count on how many times you make it into the goal  I have a big ball and I ride my horse around and have her kick it..except one time she stepped over it and couldn't get her back legs over...luckily she didn't freakout and I didn't fall off.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

hahahahha that sounds like lots of fun gidget!!!!!!


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

We play tag on horseback...


----------



## poppypony (Jan 4, 2011)

I was playing with my Aunty and if you poles as your arena and honky nuts then you could have lots of fun by racing up the sides with honky nuts and if you drop some you have to go back and get some more you can do it in any gait so long as it is a big arena.


----------

